
Why New York City Stopped Building Subways - ricardomcgowan
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-16/why-won-t-new-york-city-build-more-subways
======
edye
Beyond biting the bullet and paying for the expensive construction costs the
only immediate solution I could see is more remote workers and a
decentralization of offices away from city centers. Other possibilities might
be improvement and adoption of self-driving cars, or better urban planning,
yet those seem more unpredictable to me.

